# G30



## MAN DOG (Nov 13, 2006)

I HAVE A G19 AND IT SEEMS TO BE A VERY NICE SHOOTING PISTOL,IT IS THE VERY FIRST GLOCK I HAVE EVER OWNED.I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A 45A.C.P FAN , SO CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD CHOICE OF PISTOL IN CAL 45A.C.P. MAYBE A G30 OR SOME OTHER COMPACT MODEL??:smt071 :smt071


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

G30 is a good gun but it's kinda "short" & "fat". So comfort will depend on your hand size and how it feels to you. You might also consider the G36 (single stack .45). It's much thinner and basically the same size as a G19 (they tell me you can use the same holsters for the 19 and 36). Check 'em both out.:smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MAN DOG said:


> I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A 45A.C.P FAN , SO CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD CHOICE OF PISTOL IN CAL 45A.C.P. MAYBE A G30 OR SOME OTHER COMPACT MODEL??:smt071 :smt071


How about a 4" 1911?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IN 45, nothin beats a 1911.

But, look at HK 45s, and also the new FNP - they have a 9mm and 40 cal, and the 45 ACP will be out very soon.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> How about a 4" 1911?


I would have to agree, the Commander length (4" +/-), Officers Model (3.5"), or Defender (3") 1911, can't be beat. I have the Defender and love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## liberty911 (Nov 21, 2006)

The Glock 36 is a great little gun. Feels better in my hand than the g30.


----------

